# Cross-bench pullovers



## GoLdeN M 07 (Jun 29, 2006)

What r ur opinions on heavy cross-bench pullovers (http://body.builder.hu/videos/edzesek/pullover_egykezes.gif but shows the guy doing lightweight) as a triceps brachii strengthening exercise.


----------



## Richie1888 (Jun 29, 2006)

i use it 

i dont have any stronger feeling towards it 

and yes i use heavier weights than shown in the gif


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Jun 29, 2006)

anyone else


----------



## mike456 (Jun 29, 2006)

I see your routine, and I was told that it is not safe to go heavy with isolation (such as pull-overs for 4x3)


----------



## fufu (Jun 29, 2006)

I hate free weight pullovers, the bother the fuck out of my shoulders.


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Jun 29, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> I see your routine, and I was told that it is not safe to go heavy with isolation (such as pull-overs for 4x3)



Its are not isolated, its a compound movement.


----------



## mike456 (Jun 29, 2006)

it is a isolation movement


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 29, 2006)

It will increase the strength of the tricep in its role during a pullover, but that might not carryover (At least not very efficiently) to pressing movmements unless you are also hypertrophying the muscle.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 29, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> it is a isolation movement



That is nowhere near an isolation movement. Off the top of my head I count at least half a dozen muscles being used. Dumbell flyes, are much closer to an isolation movement.

I dont like these heavy because they hurt my biceps.


----------



## blueboy75 (Jun 30, 2006)

I screwed my rhomboid doing these at a medium weight which resulted in significant weakness in my left shoulder for 18-months.  Could not do any pressing movements at all.  Spent a fortune on myotherapy to get it back to 80%.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 30, 2006)

GoLdeN M 07 said:
			
		

> Its are not isolated, its a compound movement.




WHat in gods name do you have in your signature?


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Jun 30, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> It will increase the strength of the tricep in its role during a pullover, but that might not carryover (At least not very efficiently) to pressing movmements unless you are also hypertrophying the muscle.



yea but as i lift the dumbell  my elbow is being extended, so its gotta do a better job on working the tricep brachiis than regular straight arm pullovers. Its just like a lying dumbell tricep extension exept there is a far greater range of motion. 

And sorry mike but it is a compound movement. Both the shoulder and elbow joints are being moved. It works all the big muscles in the upperbody and more(chest, lats, triceps, triceps long head, rhomboids if thats a muscle, rear delts, wrists, and the abs).


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 30, 2006)

GoLdeN M 07 said:
			
		

> yea but as i lift the dumbell  my elbow is being extended, so its gotta do a better job on working the tricep brachiis than regular straight arm pullovers. Its just like a lying dumbell tricep extension exept there is a far greater range of motion.
> 
> And sorry mike but it is a compound movement. Both the shoulder and elbow joints are being moved. It works all the big muscles in the upperbody and more(chest, lats, triceps, triceps long head, rhomboids if thats a muscle, rear delts, wrists, and the abs).



That's some sort of hybrid pullover/tricep extension then.


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Jun 30, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> That's some sort of hybrid pullover/tricep extension then.



so it does a good job strengthening the tris right?


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 30, 2006)

GoLdeN M 07 said:
			
		

> so it does a good job strengthening the tris right?



I guess.  I still think pressing movements are going to be better for you in terms of strength.  It's about the strength of your triceps in a coordinated movement pattern, not in some funky hybrid movement or isolated exercise.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 30, 2006)

If you're going to do triceps extensions then do them.  If you're going to do pullovers then do THEM.  Combining the two to try and make them something they're not is useless.


Pullovers are very good for lats.  They offer SECONDARY stimulus to quite a few other muscle groups, including the triceps.  But, if you want to fully stimulate your triceps, pullovers are not your best choice.


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Jun 30, 2006)

alright  you're right.instead of a tricep strengthener, im going to use cross bench pullovers as a mass building exercise since it works more mscles in the upperbody than any other upperbody exercise i  know of. For pressing tricep exercises, should i start doing dips? What would u segest because im working on a new workout routine/plan?    Just dont reccommend cg bench presses because im missing alot of things for that   dont ask.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 30, 2006)

Try close grip bench presses.   (Sorry, couldn't resist.)



Do two handed, overhead DB extension................with a twist.  Do them leaning back on an incline bench.  Have the bench set at a relatively high angle, just not quite upright.  When you lower the weight you can get a little extra stretch at the bottom of the movement, just like you were trying to do with the pullovers.  But this exercise is more specialized toward what you're trying to accomplish.


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Jun 30, 2006)

alright lol thabks. I still have a bb though so i could probably try it with that.


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Jun 30, 2006)

Albob   oh yea,  thanks alot  really   but i think compound movement would be better for me towards strength for my triceps  and besides  im only 15 so i dont think i should be doing much isolated movements. Are there any others?


----------



## mike456 (Jun 30, 2006)

dips, bench press, overhead press


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 30, 2006)

Dips are fine.  Pushup variations are good too.  Close grip pushups, CG pushups with feet elevated, divebomber pushups, and perhaps eventually one armed pushups (Start with your arms elevated and work down) or handstand pushups can be used.  Those last two are very advaned movements though.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 1, 2006)

GoLdeN M 07 said:
			
		

> Albob   oh yea,  thanks alot  really   but i think compound movement would be better for me towards strength for my triceps  and besides  im only 15 so i dont think i should be doing much isolated movements. Are there any others?



Close grip bench presses are NOT an isolation movement. No matter the modification to a pull-over, I would not consider it a strengthening movement for the triceps at all.

Close grip benches or 2 arm overhead dumbell presses are my favorite for strength movements, dips could be another for some people but my shoulder does not agree with them. Decline bench close grips, also very punishing.

I finish typically with heavy pushdowns, and I train for strength. Pullovers? Nowhere to be found in my routine.


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Jul 1, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Dips are fine.  Pushup variations are good too.  Close grip pushups, CG pushups with feet elevated, divebomber pushups, and perhaps eventually one armed pushups (Start with your arms elevated and work down) or handstand pushups can be used.  Those last two are very advaned movements though.



lol o dont worry about one arm pushups. I can do 26 regular one armers with my right arm and 20 with my left. I read 'the naked warrior' a while ago by pavel and it helped. 

They're bad for the joints so i stopped doing them 2 years ago and i would continue doing them but since im going to start benching when i think my tris are strong enough  i dont want any bad joints affecting anything. After stopped doing them i had fucked up joints for about a year.

Anyway  dips might be alright. I would prefer something that didnt work the front delts but ok. Are pushdowns good for strengthening the triceps and if so is there a way to do them with a bb or db.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 1, 2006)

Pushdowns are okay if you are looking for an isolation exercise.


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Jul 2, 2006)

ok then   what exercise would u recommend??  Are dips great for me?


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 2, 2006)

GoLdeN M 07 said:
			
		

> ok then   what exercise would u recommend??  Are dips great for me?



Dips are a good choice, yes.


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Jul 2, 2006)

alright thanks.


----------

